
What the newest laptops tell us about 2018 trends - LearnerHerzog
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/18/16900312/ces-2018-laptop-trends-dell-xps-15-hp-spectre-x360
======
pmontra
I hope the number pad dies on 15" laptops or manufacturers start selling a
variant without it. I'm ready to pay an extra for a keyboard without the
number pad and centered space bar and touch pad.

